# Oooops



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The magazine Science has a collection of blog posts called Things I Won't Work With. 

I've worked with at least three things on his list.


----------

